
Ask HN: Idea HN? - username3
I get ideas reading comments on HN. More like, I see features applications should have, but they don’t. I’m never going to make the app, so take the idea and do it before they do. Maybe my idea is just bad. Maybe you can make it better. Criticize it before I spend months to Show HN for criticism.<p>Example, I read about Twitter feeds. You want to follow people, but want to filter politics from those people. I posted a reply with an idea, but no one will see it. [1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19140659<p>Idea HN: Add feed filter to block posts from people you follow unless posts are tagged with a subject. Show users that your post may not be visible unless tagged. Show how many of your followers follow your tags, how many block your tags, or how many filter you unless you tag.<p>Idea HN: Filter comments unless comments are tagged. Put tagless comments on the bottom or to the side to let others tag.
======
username3
Clickable link:

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19140659](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19140659)

